# Header Recommendations



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to get some headers. But, i'm not sure which brand to get. 

I also have the option of my friend building me some. He is an ASE certified welder and specializes in custom exhaust/header work.

What to do...


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You are going to get a LOT of opinions on this one. The biggest question would be how much you want to spend. I have had the Edelbrock shorties, and now have PaceSetter long tubes, and both were good quality and fit very well. I would bet your buddy could build you a set cheaper than just about any you would buy.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

He's on it. The only thing I would add would be what you want them to look like after a while. Are you worried about looks, cuz that might cost ya.


----------



## Duffman (Aug 7, 2010)

Kooks.. worth every cent.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Kooks or American Racing if you want quality.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have pacesetters with catless mids and they fit good and I didn't have any issues with them. I hit them with some silver high heat paint and they look good too. I was building on a budget so It was the best way to go for me.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Duffman said:


> Kooks.. worth every cent.





87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Kooks or American Racing if you want quality.


:agree

Anything made out of T-304 stainless is nice. I've heard Dynatech also makes good headers. SLP's headers are stainless but not T-304, and I've heard the design they use for the mids sucks. I'm partial to Kooks. I like the ball-in-socket design of how they connect the headers with the midpipes. No bands to have to worry about tightening.


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

What would you recommend...full headers or shortys?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Foll will give you a little more power and a little more sound. Shorties are an easier install and cost less. I'd go with long tubes.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If you don't have to deal with emissions inspections, then LTs. 

How much would your friend charge for custom work? I've have no clue if this option would be cheaper than buying Kooks or similar.


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have pacesetter longtubes w/ catless mids on my 05 they fit really well and I had absolutely zero issues installing them. They sound really good and they ceramic finish on the headers looks really good too. Just a friendly tip also dont splice your 02 sensor wires when you install headers!!! Pay the extra 20 bucks and get the extensions that just plug in! I have personally talked to several people and they say that the 02 sensors usually wont work properly when spliced. I can also attest to this because my Goat ran like crap when i did it. I ended up having to buy two new 02 sensors and the extensions after it was all said and done. just my 2 cents


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good place for o2 simulators? Cause I wanna go catless and I don't want to drive around with my check engine light on.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

cmack111 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place for o2 simulators? Cause I wanna go catless and I don't want to drive around with my check engine light on.



Im also looking at getting the Kooks catless mids, I was told you can turn off the rear 02's and then the car used the front ones, not sure any have info on this? What about emissions or trouble codes?


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

Leahburk714 said:


> Im also looking at getting the Kooks catless mids, I was told you can turn off the rear 02's and then the car used the front ones, not sure any have info on this? What about emissions or trouble codes?


Your car always runs off the front O2 sensors. The back ones are basically just there to measure the outgoing exhaust gases to verify your Cats are doing their jobs. This is the rear O2 sensor's one and only job. You don't even have to have them plugged in after you put in your cat-less mid pipes in. This is why when u put in cat-less mid-pipes you get an engine trouble code. It wont hurt anything though riding around with it on until you get the rear o2 sensors tuned out it will just be annoying. You might be able to get a handheld tuner to tune out the rear o2 sensors as well but I personally wouldnt spend my money on one. Most shops will tune you for less or about the same price that you would pay for one of those. You asked about emissions and I'm not sure what you were asking. If you meant will it mess with the emissions system on the car, no. If you meant will you still be able to pass an emissions test, well I'm not sure because they don't have them in Oklahoma.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> :agree
> 
> Anything made out of T-304 stainless is nice. I've heard Dynatech also makes good headers. SLP's headers are stainless but not T-304, and *I've heard the design they use for the mids sucks.* I'm partial to Kooks. I like the ball-in-socket design of how they connect the headers with the midpipes. No bands to have to worry about tightening.


??? It's just a 3" pipe going from the collector to the catback. I'm not sure how you could screw up the design. :confused . As far as header brand I'd get the one that was coated stainless with the best price. Everything else is just nuance.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

n0b0dy1987 said:


> Your car always runs off the front O2 sensors. The back ones are basically just there to measure the outgoing exhaust gases to verify your Cats are doing their jobs. This is the rear O2 sensor's one and only job. You don't even have to have them plugged in after you put in your cat-less mid pipes in. This is why when u put in cat-less mid-pipes you get an engine trouble code. It wont hurt anything though riding around with it on until you get the rear o2 sensors tuned out it will just be annoying. You might be able to get a handheld tuner to tune out the rear o2 sensors as well but I personally wouldnt spend my money on one. Most shops will tune you for less or about the same price that you would pay for one of those. You asked about emissions and I'm not sure what you were asking. If you meant will it mess with the emissions system on the car, no. If you meant will you still be able to pass an emissions test, well I'm not sure because they don't have them in Oklahoma.


good to know, so im guessing thats why people turn off there o2's in the rear so the car doesnt fail emissions in Md. I know PA has emissions can anyone relate to this?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> ??? It's just a 3" pipe going from the collector to the catback. I'm not sure how you could screw up the design. :confused . As far as header brand I'd get the one that was coated stainless with the best price. Everything else is just nuance.


I'm not speaking from experience. Just saying I saw it posted numerous times about people b!tching about the connecting pipe design. I'm not against SLP as a brand. I've got their 160 degree thermostat on my car. Works just fine. Also, you gotta love what they did with the Trans Am and G8 Firehawks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I gotcha. Ya, the connection point is a bit lacking. I had the "race" pipes which come in 3 pieces. I had those welded together (and then had them cut apart to put 3" x 30" Cobra Packs in) and had 3 bolt flanges welded on to the collector junction with Percy's Seal-4-Good reusable gaskets. It made for a leak free joint that is easy to take apart. At the time I got them on sale for $300 cheaper than other headers. They've worked well for me for over 5 years now.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

So going with long tubes, keeping the o2 sensors with extensions would keep me passable with ca smog?

I hate California..miss Texas!


----------

